# Frog Photos, CQC 07/08



## Australis (Apr 27, 2008)

I only just noticed this forum had been
created..

*Photos taken during the 07/08 season.
During several weeks of intense rain it was
mostly frogs, instead of reptiles seen.*


_Cyclorana alboguttata_ 
*Striped Burrowing Frog *





_Cyclorana alboguttata_ 
*Striped Burrowing Frog *





_Limnodynastes salmini _
*Salmon-striped Frog *





_Litoria gracilenta _
*Dainty Tree Frog* 





_Litoria gracilenta _
*Dainty Tree Frog* 




_
Opisthodon ornatus _
*Ornate Burrowing Frog*





_Litoria caerulea _
*Green Tree Frog *






_Cyclorana novaehollandiae _
*New Holland Frog *




_Cyclorana novaehollandiae _
*New Holland Frog *





_Limnodynastes terraereginae_ 
*Northern Banjo Frog* 





_Cyclorana alboguttata_ 
*Striped Burrowing Frog* 





_Litoria inermis_
*Flood Plain Frog*




_Litoria inermis_
*Flood Plain Frog*





Matt-


----------



## thesilverbeast (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome! 


Thanks!


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 27, 2008)

They're awesome frogs, i once had a wild frog in my backyard, don't know how it got there.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great collection of frog pics, Matt.

Regards,
David


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 28, 2008)

another great thread matt, love all your pictures


----------



## mattmc (Apr 29, 2008)

good to see you remembered the opisthodon austy


----------



## arielle (Apr 30, 2008)

great pics, i love to see frog photos


----------



## Australis (May 2, 2008)

mattmc said:


> good to see you remembered the opisthodon austy



Narh, didnt need to, i just use what ever Latin name is on www.frogs.org.au seems to be 
up to date.


----------

